# Mag-i-Cal with Biochar spotted



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Walked through a newly opened Ace Hardware next to the package store the other day and saw this hiding on the shelves. JG keeping up with the trends?

This was the largest bag they had.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

They put the word "food" on any lawn product now eh?


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Walked through a newly opened Ace Hardware next to the package store the other day and saw this hiding on the shelves. JG keeping up with the trends?
> 
> This was the largest bag they had.


I ordered some of that on amazon this Spring. Will do another app in the Fall.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Muddysneakers77 did you have to get a picture of the product in the bag or spreader? Was it black or brown?


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @Muddysneakers77 did you have to get a picture of the product in the bag or spreader? Was it black or brown?


It was the dark-brown/black bag (for Acidic lawns). The purple bag is for Alkaline lawns. If you go to their website, they have a drop down list for each companies spreader, and their correct associated spreader settings. I use an entire 40lb bag for my 10k sq/ft lawn (little heavy).


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

*picture of the product


----------

